# Costco Salmon Burgers



## LeahBoo (Feb 5, 2006)

I bought these at costco, just burgers made out of salmon. I read the ingredients. It said "color added". I know to avoid anything that says this, I get migraines when I eat anything with yellow #5. But I figured it's salmon, the "color added" has to be pink, I don't react to reds and blues. So I bought them.

I ate one.

SOOO YUMMY!









Then I had a headache. I couldn't recall having anything else "questionable". So I waited. And ate another one friday. Just to see.

Worst headache EVER yesterday. Lasted all day.










I am so sick of this stuff being in EVERYTHING!

So just a warning. They're very good, and claim to be all things healthy, but I'm pretty sure they marinate them in dye







.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

They ARE good. DS ate about 3 when we were visiting friends. But YUCK on the dye. I empathize with your lament. Why?


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

The problem with Costco ( which I do love) is that their salmon is farm raised and contains color additives, so I'm not surprised the cakes contain it also. I only buy wild caught, so I get it at Whole Foods.


----------



## LeahBoo (Feb 5, 2006)

These salmon burgers say they're wild pacific salmon. I don't eat farmed either.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Which brand are they? Costcos have different brands offered through out the country.


----------



## mommyshoppinghabit (Aug 9, 2006)

I think the PPs might be talking about the Trident brand. It says wild salmon on the front. I bought this from Costco a while ago, ate one, and the rest has been sitting in my freezer ever since. I didn't even see the color added in the ingredients but it has a very tofu-y taste which I can't stand. Maybe b/c it is "parfried" (even that doesn't sound good) in soybean oil (yuck). I should have read the ingredients more carefully. I've got a ton left, wish I knew what to do w/them.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Bummer - don't forget you can still take them back to Costco, even if you've opened them and eaten some. I've forgotten that myself before with stuff I forced us to eat up, even though we hated it.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumkimum* 
Bummer - don't forget you can still take them back to Costco, even if you've opened them and eaten some. I've forgotten that myself before with stuff I forced us to eat up, even though we hated it.

Which is the reason I love Costco!


----------



## mommyshoppinghabit (Aug 9, 2006)

Can I take it back w/o a receipt? I mean, it's not like I could have gotten that brand at that large of a package anywhere else.


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyshoppinghabit* 
Can I take it back w/o a receipt? I mean, it's not like I could have gotten that brand at that large of a package anywhere else.

No receipt required! They can now research it with your membership number.

Otherwise, we slather ours with mashed avocado, DH tops his with a slice of havarti in addition, then put on an onion roll. My dad globs his up with cocktail sauce.

Liz


----------

